# Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Amazon-Trailer wird zum Internet-Meme



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Amazon-Trailer wird zum Internet-Meme*

					Der Trailer zur Amazon-Serie wird zum Internet-Meme. Offenbar kommt der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht bislang nicht gut bei der Community an. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Amazon-Trailer wird zum Internet-Meme*


----------



## xxRathalos (28. Juli 2022)

Werde für mich einfach das "Herr der Ringe" aus dem Seriennamen nehmen und es als neutrale Fantasy-Serie schauen, somit ist das ganze für mich ok.

Mfg Ratha


----------



## Ben das Ding (28. Juli 2022)

Ist schon viel CGI, oder?


----------



## Anthropos (28. Juli 2022)

Haters gonna Hate.  
Ich hab Bock auf die Serie und werde versuchen, da so unvoreingenommen wie möglich dran zu gehen.


----------



## MarcHammel (28. Juli 2022)

Den Namen "Herr der Ringe" gedanklich aus dem Titel streichen, dürfte helfen. Denn wie Herr der Ringe wirkt das alles nicht. Es sieht generisch aus. 08/15 und nach nichts besonderem.


----------



## Bloodrock (28. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Den Namen "Herr der Ringe" gedanklich aus dem Titel streichen, dürfte helfen. Denn wie Herr der Ringe wirkt das alles nicht. Es sieht generisch aus. 08/15 und nach nichts besonderem.


Es sieht genau aus wie das Rad der Zeit. Blau und Orange übersteuert. Alles megaclean. Diversity checklist done. Standardfantasy.

Da haben sie einfach Pech das Jackson mit HDR einfach ein festes Bild in die Köpfe von Millionen  gebrannt hat. Dazu ist Tolkien halt.....schwierige Vorlage. Viele Hardliner. Viele Leute die sich in der Lore besser auskennen als showrunner Cashy Mc Dollarstein und der Jeff.

Und seit Netflix wissen wir: "Viel Geld für ne Produktion ist kein Indiz für Qualität" Red Notice und jüngst Gray Man zeigen ja das man sich fragen kann "Ok wo haben die jetzt viel Geld rausgehauen?" Oder Amazons eigene Projekte. New World isn Meme und komplett tot. Lost Ark nach dem Hype noch okish, aber wenn D4 oder POE2 kommt ist das auch wieder nur in Korea groß.

Trotz allem wird Weihnachten die News kommen "Ringe der Macht voller Erfolg. Um 12 Staffeln verlängert" Einfach weil jeder das anmachen wird um zu gucken WIE sehr er es nicht mag.

Staffel 2 wird dann massiv absacken. Da merken sie es dann vielleicht.

RIP Christopher. Wir bräuchten dich jetzt.


----------

